# And now for something completely new



## BeeAMaker (Jul 26, 2019)

If you don't know what it is, don't ask because you probably don't want to know. I saw a desire so I filled it. - Latest order
I don't care for the Checker blank - has lots of bubbles in the seams.


----------



## pshrynk (Jul 26, 2019)

Duuude!!!


----------



## Buckmark13 (Jul 26, 2019)

Mind if I ask where you get the components?

Great designs and colors!!


----------



## warreng8170 (Jul 26, 2019)

Buckmark13 said:


> Mind if I ask where you get the components?
> 
> Great designs and colors!!


Might I ask the same question? I know a few people that would love those.


----------



## RyanS (Jul 26, 2019)

BeeAMaker said:


> If you don't know what it is, don't ask because you probably don't want to know. I saw a desire so I filled it.



I’ll bite... what is it?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 26, 2019)

I am going to assume they are remains holders of beloved ones.  I have seen these with photos of the deceased and also used for other things such a pill carriers. 
.


----------



## mark james (Jul 26, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> I am going to assume they are remains holders of beloved ones.  I have seen these with photos of the deceased and also used for other things such a pill carriers.
> .



Oh my...  Just wait.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 26, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> I am going to assume they are remains holders of beloved ones.  I have seen these with photos of the deceased and also used for other things such a pill carriers.
> .


Wow, if that's it I was way off!


----------



## Curly (Jul 26, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> I am going to assume they are remains holders of beloved ones.  I have seen these with photos of the deceased and also used for other things such a pill carriers.
> .


A joint John.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 26, 2019)

Curly said:


> A joint John.




If that be the case I was not far off. Can be used for dual purposes. Before and after.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jul 26, 2019)

Buckmark13 said:


> Mind if I ask where you get the components?
> 
> Great designs and colors!!



I make them, I'll send you a link
Can't remember the rules atm about selling things.


----------



## Mintman (Jul 27, 2019)

Are the components machines out of SS? How large are they?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jul 27, 2019)

Mintman said:


> Are the components machines out of SS? How large are they?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



They are Aluminum, same type used in food utensils/containers. It dissipates the heat much faster than steel, you know just in case one end came into contact with a flame   My first proto-types were SS and they got really hot and retained the heat. The Aluminum barley get warm. These can also be put back on the lath between centers and polished nice an shinny too if you want.


I'm not PRO or CON on the matter, You do you, . But I know a few that are PRO and they love them.


----------



## Mintman (Jul 27, 2019)

I’d be very interested in seeing the design!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Lucky2 (Aug 7, 2019)

I make these out of a kit that you can get most anywhere, it's the toothpick or money kit. I never thought of using them for this purpose, my girlfriend's brother did. After I gave him one, he came back and ordered two dozen of them. It seems like, all of his poker playing buddies wanted one or two of them. 

Len


----------



## BeeAMaker (Aug 9, 2019)

Some responses from customers.

1. Nice draw
2. Doesn't get/stay hot
3. "tobacco" stays in bowl


----------



## BeeAMaker (Aug 28, 2019)

Kits are on sale!




__





						The MakerHive
					





					www.themakerhive.com


----------



## TonyL (Aug 28, 2019)

BeeAMaker said:


> Kits are on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't know what they are for.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Aug 28, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I still don't know what they are for.



Well, with the legalization of Cannabis. More and more smoke shops are pooping up in my area. Friend of mine use it for "medication", helps put him to sleep. He only take 1 or 2 hits at night so he uses a "One hitter" which has a bowl just large enough for 2 maybe 3 drags of "tobacco".

The glass and aluminum ones the smoke shops sell get really hot, even after 1 hit. and a lot of them have a draw hole too large and you get a mouth full of "tobacco" at times.  So I designed one to his specifications and he loved it so much he showed his friends, they all wanted one so I showed a few of the smoke shops and they all wanted some lol. So... Where there is a demand ...

Some of the all aluminum ones sell from $15 to $25 and the glass ones sell from $8 to $15. I sell the completed turned ones for around $15 depending on the blank. You can make 2 per standard pen blank and I can make about 4 an hour.


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 28, 2019)

At $15 you might be short changing yourself.  

I  used to play with making tobacco pipes, I wanted to learn their dye techniques, but to get there I needed to "pay the dues" and learn the techniques.  That evolved into making small pipes for what some like to call "herbs:.  The best selling versions are the ones with an acrylic or resin mouthpiece and a wood bowl.  They look like  small tobacco pipes but a more modern look.  They take quite bit longer to make, but the artistic challenge has a greater sized "design board" for you to work with.   Look at the website of Pure Pipes, a German company, their prices might inspire you to open new doors.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 28, 2019)

BeeAMaker said:


> Well, with the legalization of Cannabis. More and more smoke shops are pooping up in my area. Friend of mine use it for "medication", helps put him to sleep. He only take 1 or 2 hits at night so he uses a "One hitter" which has a bowl just large enough for 2 maybe 3 drags of "tobacco".
> 
> The glass and aluminum ones the smoke shops sell get really hot, even after 1 hit. and a lot of them have a draw hole too large and you get a mouth full of "tobacco" at times.  So I designed one to his specifications and he loved it so much he showed his friends, they all wanted one so I showed a few of the smoke shops and they all wanted some lol. So... Where there is a demand ...
> 
> Some of the all aluminum ones sell from $15 to $25 and the glass ones sell from $8 to $15. I sell the completed turned ones for around $15 depending on the blank. You can make 2 per standard pen blank and I can make about 4 an hour.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## pshrynk (Aug 29, 2019)

BeeAMaker said:


> Well, with the legalization of Cannabis. More and more smoke shops are pooping up in my area. Friend of mine use it for "medication", helps put him to sleep. He only take 1 or 2 hits at night so he uses a "One hitter" which has a bowl just large enough for 2 maybe 3 drags of "tobacco".
> 
> The glass and aluminum ones the smoke shops sell get really hot, even after 1 hit. and a lot of them have a draw hole too large and you get a mouth full of "tobacco" at times.  So I designed one to his specifications and he loved it so much he showed his friends, they all wanted one so I showed a few of the smoke shops and they all wanted some lol. So... Where there is a demand ...
> 
> Some of the all aluminum ones sell from $15 to $25 and the glass ones sell from $8 to $15. I sell the completed turned ones for around $15 depending on the blank. You can make 2 per standard pen blank and I can make about 4 an hour.


Did you mean popping?  The pooping bit makes a bit of sense another direction, however...


----------



## BeeAMaker (Aug 29, 2019)

pshrynk said:


> Did you mean popping?  The pooping bit makes a bit of sense another direction, however...



Which ever fits LOL


----------



## BeeAMaker (Mar 17, 2020)

New Store - new link! Can't edit the older post








						OneHit Kit
					

Novelty Item: One hit Kit for Lathe turning. Kit includes: 1 Mouth Piece; 1 Bowl; 1 Brass Tube Approx finished length 3", Bushing needed 10mm, Drill Bit 7mm Download Instructions Order Single to order quantities less then 10Order Pack of 10 to get 10 kits and save 10%Order Pack of 20 to get 20...



					the-makerhive.myshopify.com


----------

